

Apple backs down: Macs will stay EPEAT certified - brlewis
http://gigaom.com/apple/apple-backs-down-all-macs-will-stay-epeat-certified/

======
brlewis
Om writes, "Not all Macs Apple currently makes have EPEAT certification,
including the latest MacBook Pro with Retina display introduced last month."

This is contradicted by HN comments on the Apple announcement itself:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4240841>

Other than background that HN is mostly familiar with, I think the only thing
Om adds is that Mansfield is retiring from his position at some point in the
near future.

